

Rails makes it feel like I cheated - dottertrotter

Last night I decided to take the dive and try building a website in ROR.  I had no prior experience, but I did have the new Agile Programming book.  And after four hours I have to say I feel like I cheated.  I was able to create a fully administrable website, with almost no coding on my part and very little learning curve.  It was almost too easy.  Anyone else have a similar experience with ROR or any other framework.  I tried Django, but I couldn't even get that setup properly, so I gave up on it for now.
======
spking
I also felt the same way after building a basic app reading along with "Rails
Solutions" in two hours. Seems too easy...until you start getting into some
meatier applications and use cases. Take a look at some of the tutorials over
at peepcode.com. You won't feel like you are cheating any more if you can get
through some of those.

------
iamyoohoo
And why is that a bad thing :)

Some programming languages have us tuned that we have to do all the work
ourselves.

It's a paradigm mind shift. Rails enables focus on business, not on code (not
that it will scale easily though - it will present the same challenges as
every other platform).

------
run4yourlives
My biggest issue with rails is that I don't really understand how the thing
works. That bugs me.

It doesn't matter that I've got a fully functional and beautiful website. It
bothers me that most of what's going on is happening is some black hole.

To be fair, this is more ruby's fault than rails, as it's a difficult language
to parse for my western-aligned and procedural brain.

I find django/python much more satisfactory for this reason alone really.

------
redrory
I went thru the same thing man. I must say its a good feeling :)

